# Zwei Monate Atempause für indische Blackberry-Nutzer



## Newsfeed (31 August 2010)

Streitpunkt ist der Blackberry-Kommunikationsdienst Blackberry Enterprise Service (BES) für Unternehmen. Die indischen Behörden fordern vollständigen Zugang; RIM versichert, das gehe prinzipbedingt nicht. RIM habe aber nun Vorschläge gemacht, die umgesetzt und geprüft würden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

